# Tyranids



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

hi, 
i'm a fairly high graded artist so i thought i'd post some of my tyranid pics, they're are a ripper (of whom is the better of the 2, and a zoanthrope (which isn't the best i've ever done, for anyone who doesn't knoiw about tyranids.
if anyone would like me to draw them any custom SpaceMarine, Chaos SpaceMarine or tyranid picture just send me a private message and i'll see what i can do for you.:grin::victory:
i will also attempt any other picture requests but i specialize in Chaos Spacemarines and Tyranids.
if u'd like to see any other of my picture just ask.:biggrin:


----------



## beebopa (Nov 6, 2009)

awsome pics:victory: keep up the great work


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice. You should start a thread for just all of your pictures and put up anything you've got. More art is always good :biggrin:


----------



## The Night Rider (Oct 26, 2009)

Whoooooaaaaaa! nice drawings:biggrin:k::good::wink:


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Ill keep you in mind once i finish my chaos lord Rammithorn Von Ballstryker and display picts. Id really like to see your rendering of him.


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

Really nice works ^^
If you allow a little advice: start to use shadowing and don't afraid to use darker lines/tones, since it will bring out the characteristics of the critters or whatever else you draw 

Otherwise really impressive. I guess when I started to draw back than, I wasn't able to draw like this. Though today it is totally different


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

to kaithan: nice advice i do use shit loads of shading normally but sometimes it does stuff up when i do pics like these and base them on the finer detailes more then effects. but i'll keep it in mind to try it next time i do these 2 guys to see how they come out.

if you'd like me to try anyother pics send me a private messgae and i'll give it a go and send u the results


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

@ Spawn: Actually if you use contrasted shading and highlights, you can show a shitload of details while keeping the drawing nice and clean. It takes time to learn how to do it to show details but keep it balanced.
For example: for these drawings, the shading can bring out the finer details. Think of it as you would use an ink (or washing paint, same) on a basic painted miniature. Nearly the same effect.

Also, you can play with the strenght of the line you draw. If you need to draw the brain part of the Zoantrope with the lots of muscles/tendrons, try to use a hard line in the start of each end and draw a smoother, light line in between when defining the muscle's edges. The human eye have a really nice "habit":
It always simplifies the things you see. Aslo, it will connect the missing info on its own. How this helps you in this case ?
Well, if you draw the thing as i suggested, than you will get a nice drawing, without making everything equally strong, but still the viewers will see the details and find it nice to look at. If you use the same tone everywhere, it will look dull or mashing together, since there is nothing differed from eachother.
If you want to make something to catch the eye, make it more contrasted and cleaner/detailed than the rest. If it is not necessery to see, blend it to the sorroundings, or shade it over.
It took some time for me to realise myself, that not everything is needed to show from the figure that I draw. If I show only 50% of the character? Still ok, if I made the shading correct. This way I let the viewer complete the parts of the pic with his/her own mind ^^


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

to Kaithan,

i know how to draw, i've been doing it since i was 10 years old.
my occupation is a graphic artist, so i draw for a living,
and also if u read one of my previous responces i say that i did no shading for a reason, to get to know the body shapes of these guys before i do a better one!
also i knew most of wht u said already, i learnt it at my art school, but it's good info for people who don't know it
don't take this offencively i just know what i'm doing:biggrin:
if u wanna see some of my other pictures i do u use shading in for proof just tell me!


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Great drawings mate I would love to learn how to draw like that maybe some day :grin: again great job mate.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

nice one, i've seen plenty of tyranids so i know there good drawings but i don't know about the finer details of the race. As you said you weren't doing shading, once you have done it could you post, i'd really like to see it!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

could you maybe draw a tyranid warrior because what i like to do to come up with a colour scheme is to print off a picture and colour them .i hope you dont mind.


----------

